# Anyone build the bell-47 helicopter ?



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

My favorite helicopter is the Bell 47 & i have the M.A.S.H. version that is still in the box. I would rather paint it non military colors and wondering if anyone here has built this helicopter and can post pictures of their BELL 47 helicopters ?
thanks !:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I built the kit when it first came out. The Revell kit was also just reissued after a long absence. its a pretty nice kit. It is not the correct version for the MASH helicopter anyway, although the Academy (ex MRC) one is. I don't recall any particular problems with the Revell kit although like most helicopters there are a lot of tricky parts and its somewhat fragile. 

Just google Bell 47 and check out the images... there are tons of pics of various versions; military and civil.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks for the Info. I wish someone would issue it in a larger scale.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

bert model maker said:


> Thanks for the Info. I wish someone would issue it in a larger scale.


There is/was a larger scale one from Japan with a pre assembled, soldered brass tail boom. It is, needless to say, pricey. Very pricey.

Check this out also

http://www.bell47.net/Models/_Bell47ModelsGallery.htm


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

great link thanks ! Mine is the academy model.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Slightly OT
There is a diecast Batcopter in 1/50 coming from Hotwheels. Should be robust, and may make a good conversion base...

Jim


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thats right, the batcopter is a bell 47, i forgot about that, thanks !


----------



## Frank2056 (Mar 23, 2007)

The Revell 1/35 Bell-47 builds up nicely *except* for the tail boom; one of my kits had a badly warped boom; the second kit has a slight twist. There was a Fine Scale Modeler article about 10 years ago that showed how to make scratchbuilt boom (the kit's boom is out of scale). It didn't look too difficult. 

Instead of rebuilding the warped tail boom, I made this instead:


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Bert......Here is a model that I built from Revell's 1/35th Bell H-13 H, M*A*S*H kit,,When it first came out....I didn't build the Air Ambulance version.....I did it like the one's my Father worked on during the Korean War......He was a Chopper Mechanic,,, A Single Engine Aircraft Mechanic, I should say...In the U.S. Army,,,Worked on these and the "Bird-Dog",Artillary spotter plane's.....Him and his Army buddies, Had hundred's of old B/W Photo's with them in and working on the copter's......He also Scratchbuilt one, that was about 2 1/2' long and gave it to one of his Base Commander's back in the early '60's.......Wish I knew what ever became of it, You know ??........As well as all the Photo's......
This was also the first Helicopter that I ever Flew in, back in '68....Dad had just come back from Vietnam and was stationed at Fort Rucker, Alabama....This was a Army Helicopter Training Flight School.....They used them to train new Recruit's to fly....Before turning them over to the Bell Huey's.......Dad snuck me on base and him and a buddy of his,who was a pilot,took me up for about a 15-20 min. ride.....It was..Awesome....

MOE.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

WOW thanks for sharing your experiences S.Moe It must be a blast to fly them. !!!, Frank2056, i like that little chopper you made, that really would be a sight to see in full size. i would love to have a bell 47 sitting in my backyard just as a full size static display, i just like the way they look and my favorite tv show when i was a kid was : THE WHIRLYBIRDS"


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Bert, I'm currently working on duplicating the civilian one I learned to fly. It's the MRC/Academy 1/35th. I'll have to get some pictures as I have totally rebuilt the tail boom using smaller diameter styrene rod to make it more to scale and have been adding details to the engine, fuel tank, etc. to match the photos I took. I have a ton of photos of the full size one and could email them to you if you would like.


----------



## Frank2056 (Mar 23, 2007)

Bert,
The January 2000 issue of Fine Scale Modeler has the article I mentioned:

"Rebooming" Revell's Bell 47 by Ron Poniatowski (pg 48). The article does a great job at describing how to reboom the Revell (and probably the MRC kit as well) with in-scale plastic rod. The results look well worth it.

Frank


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I did built one, I used the 1/35 M.A.S.H. version to make the 1966 Batcopter

1966 Movie Batcopter


----------

